# Sead Ferizovic Cancer Patient in BIH



## nedimv (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello,
My friends and family are trying to raise awareness for a cancer patient, Sead Ferizovic. If anyone could spare a few moments of their time to visit the following link to simply read his story and spread the word it would be much appreciated... Also, if anyone has any advise what actions can be done to raise awareness for cancer patients please let me know. Thanks everyone!

Sead Ferizovic Link:
http://www.svizaseju.info/english.php

Facebook Page:
http://www.facebook.com/groups/pomoczaferizovicseada/

Youtube Video of News Broadcast:


----------

